# Bachmann Crossing Gate



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

I just received a brand new, sealed box Bachmann Crossing Gate Kit for a "fun" layout on a family room shelf. It is a simple dog bone layout. When I installed it, I was a little surprised to see it was a mechanical gate closing system. There is a plate between the tracks that the train presses down to close the gates. This plate sits HIGHER than the rails. The first loco I tried was a Kato F3A, which hit the plate, stopping dead in its' tracks. Next, I tried an Atlas GP9, which hit the plate, but did cross. Going the opposite direction, it barely cleared. I rolled one box car over, and it hit, too. A Bachmann GP50 did clear both directions.

This is a layout I like to just run unattended in the evening and listen to the click clack. This accessory was supposed to add a little interest, but I am afraid to run anything across this unattended.

There were no instructions at all beyond where to stick the cross bucks. Is this plate height normal?? Is it adjustable?? Does anyone else have this accessory? Does it work for you??


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

Looking on the reviews on Amazon, they are saying pretty much the same thing. Don't leave unattended. From what I read, the issue has to do with light weight trains being derailed, because they don't push the plate down.

Have you tried a flatbed rail car, with some ballast as a test? It may turn out your solution is just adding weight.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Just a thought, but if you aren't watching the train (unattended?) you aren't watching the crossing gate going up and down either................Any chance of putting some kind of "lock" that would allow you to depress the plate and hold it there when you aren't watching?


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you much for the prompt responses. This is really more for my wife. She LOVES it. While it runs, we are in the room, but comfortably seated 10 ft away. We are not beside the layout. The lock down may be an idea. Problem being the clearance is already very close. I am not too concerned about derailing light cars. Most have been weighted. My big concern is the loco catching on the plate and stopping while still trying to run.


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

I have and tried one of these - it's now in my junk bin. Had the same problem as yours plus the weight needed to depress the plate was so great that most of my rolling stock made the crossing arms jump up and down like the bobbing duck. Tried to get some assistance from the Bachmann forum but got most of my questions removed from the board - guess you can't be critical of one of their products. The Bachmann rep did respond once saying "It's really just a toy we sell" (??) Don't know what that means. If you find a solution please post it.


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

Can the spring tension or mechanics on the plate be modified or counterbalanced?
Can the height of the plate be adjusted?
Or, lastly, can the edge of the plate be tapered (i.e. sanded) so that it is a incine vice a lip?


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

Dusty019 said:


> Can the spring tension or mechanics on the plate be modified or counterbalanced?
> Can the height of the plate be adjusted?
> Or, lastly, can the edge of the plate be tapered (i.e. sanded) so that it is a incine vice a lip?


I was thinking of these options. Can anyone tell me how to take it apart?

I also posted this on another "manufacturer" forum a day before I posted here. To date, I have one response, stating it looks great on the shelf, but never worked on the layout.

THANKS TO ALL HERE FOR QUICK, HONEST RESPONSES!!


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Is it possible to remove the ties and allow the plate to sit a little lower?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Is it possible to remove the ties and allow the plate to sit a little lower?


I'm sure you could fiddle with it and you might get an improvement but in the end all you're doing is gilding a turd.


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

Cycleops, I think you are right. 

I did finally get a short consist to run. The gates do not stay down, they jump around. The loco can only handle 4 cars across this crossing due to drag, but has no trouble with twice that number on the same track without the crossing.

Maybe it will look good in the closet.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Weight trigers*



grashley said:


> I just received a brand new, sealed box Bachmann Crossing Gate Kit for a "fun" layout on a family room shelf. It is a simple dog bone layout. When I installed it, I was a little surprised to see it was a mechanical gate closing system. There is a plate between the tracks that the train presses down to close the gates. This plate sits HIGHER than the rails. The first loco I tried was a Kato F3A, which hit the plate, stopping dead in its' tracks. Next, I tried an Atlas GP9, which hit the plate, but did cross. Going the opposite direction, it barely cleared. I rolled one box car over, and it hit, too. A Bachmann GP50 did clear both directions.
> 
> This is a layout I like to just run unattended in the evening and listen to the click clack. This accessory was supposed to add a little interest, but I am afraid to run anything across this unattended.
> 
> There were no instructions at all beyond where to stick the cross bucks. Is this plate height normal?? Is it adjustable?? Does anyone else have this accessory? Does it work for you??


grashly;

I have yet to see any weight triggered accessory that works right. The concept is wrong from the get go. The folks who make these gadgets ignore the fact that locos are a lot heavier than cars. They also missed the memo that said there are spaces between the cars of a train, so something that needs to be held down constantly, won't! The best you could do with this piece of ....."Bachman engineering" would be to bend/ taper both ends of the plate downward forming a "ramp" that the loco could push down without catching on the end of the plate, and snagging/derailing AS OFTEN!
There are many schemes to operate gates, lights, signals, Etc. electrically. Some form of electric sensor, often a group of photocells, detects the train's approach, and keeps on detecting it until the last car has passed the crossing. The gates are lowered electrically, and don't jump up and down. You should be able to find plans online to build such a unit, or if you prefer, buy one ready-made. www.walthers.com 

Good Luck

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

